# My son asked for condoms!!



## razzledbrat (Apr 21, 2005)

First...

Hi ladies! ha!

So glad I found this forum! hahaha!

Now....

I am a mom of 3 and pg with #4.

My kids ages are 18, 15 and 10.

My 18 & 10 years old are my daughters

My 15 year old is my son.

I have always been pretty open regarding birth control, sex & drugs. Because my parents were not. Therefore,,,I didnt know! I ended up pg at 17 and thought it was the flu! ha

I think its very important to be open with your kids so when the time comes...they will talk to you.

Welp...been there and done that with dd#1.

and just a few minutes ago my 15 year old son said...

Mom....I need some "jimmies'

I said...whats a jimmy

he said...condoms..remember...you said if I need them....

i interrupted and said ok - no questions asked and walked away!

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!

hahahaha!

What do I do?? buy them I guess, but do I talk to him about it? should I ask..who's the gal??? I mean...he hasnt brought any steady girls home, he has been "kinda" dating this one lil gal and I havent even met her! What size?? small I assume?? how do I know??? omg..does he know how to use it??? haha OMG!

Why is this freaking me out?









I've been there and done that with dd, but she seemed much older and much more mature. She was also 15, but seemed wayyyyy more responsible, ya know?

uggg!

ok...thanks for listenin to me freak out! Talk to u soon!

Razzledbrat!


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I have 3 boys and am dreading this day from the mom perspective. From the rational adult perspective, I hope my kids can ask me something like that.

As for, what to do...... well..... buy them obviously. Beyond that I don't know. I'd maybe remind that even if the girl (??? I'm assuming) goes on the pill, he STILL MUST use condoms. I'd ask him if there was anything he needed to know or needed help with. Planned parenthood has some good pamphlets you could give him too.

I have a friend who emailed her son who lives in the same house because it was easier to talk like that & it gave her a minute to control her shock & maintain composure!! haha

Good luck mama!!!!


----------



## Simplicity (Mar 24, 2004)

I must say, I love that you have such open communication with your children. I believe that to be very important! I would make sure he doesn't have any questions though, and remind him that he must use it every time and to be SAFE!


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Good for him and good for you!









ETA: if you don't know if he knows how to use them, yeah, I think that would be a good idea to ask about, since apparently their effectiveness rate goes down pretty sharply if they're not used correctly.

How do you think he'd react if you asked him a couple casual questions about his, um, friend? (Do you know for sure it's a girl?)


----------



## lunamegn (Nov 30, 2004)

I would chat with him about it. It might be embarassing, but since he was open with you, you should be open with him.

I remember when I was in high school I knew this guy whose mother would have a talk with her son's girlfriend, talk to her about birth control - find out if she was using any, and then encourage her to use some... as well as her son. It sounded mortifying at the time, but at the same time I remember being really impressed and wowed that his mother would do that.

I think it's great that he's coming to you.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I don't have a teen, but...

You might also want to contact your local health clinic and find out about their policies. Then, pass on that information to your son to share with his friends (our local one always had free condoms, virtually free other birth control, if he is becomming intimate w/a girl she really should get a PAP, etc...).

That's so great your son came to you, though


----------



## willowsmom (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi!! And welcome!!!









I don't have teenagers yet...but I remember being one. And my mother and I did NOT have this type of relationship...she thought sex was evil and I was going to be roasting in hell anyway...:eyeroll:

That being said and out of the way...

KUDOS to you and your son for having a relationship where he can come to you with this!!! I want my daughter to feel this comfortable with me when she's older...because I'd much rather KNOW she's protected than have her hiding it and winding up with an STD...kwim? So...My suggestions....buy the condoms...and like TiredX2 said...maybe contact someone to get you some more information on sex and the like.

Again....Way to go.







And congrats on having a teenage son who is open with his mom.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Maybe do the banana demonstration and have him show you that he can put one on a banana?







(Do YOU know how to use them? If you've never had to, you might have to learn yourself first.







). My teen brother beat me to parenthood because he couldn't use one correctly.







The sex ed in our high school wasn't that comprehensive.


----------



## Stardancer (Apr 18, 2003)

My boys are still small but I sure hope that when the time comes they come to ask me too!


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razzledbrat*
First...

Hi ladies! ha!

So glad I found this forum! hahaha!

Now....

I am a mom of 3 and pg with #4.

My kids ages are 18, 15 and 10.

My 18 & 10 years old are my daughters

My 15 year old is my son.

I have always been pretty open regarding birth control, sex & drugs. Because my parents were not. Therefore,,,I didnt know! I ended up pg at 17 and thought it was the flu! ha

I think its very important to be open with your kids so when the time comes...they will talk to you.


Great first post! I agree with you completely and receive a little backlash from my friends for it. I'm the 'radical' in my circle. All the mothers of girls say that they won't let their girls go out with my ds11! And all because I announced that I would give my kids condoms!

Good for you!

It is important! I have decided that I will simply place a basket of condoms already torn apart under their bathroom sink. Originally, I was going to get a box. Then dh pointed out that I would freak when I noticed it open. So I figured I would just open it, but then my sister said I might count them. So I decided just to get a basket and throw some in and let it go!

That's my plan anyway







: We'll see how it goes when the time comes! Perhaps I should wait on them to ask........ if I just put some in there then I guess the baby would have them too, huh? Oh lord, what if they start handing them out to friends......... I'll be the cool mom for all kinds of reasons!!!!









Quote:


Welp...been there and done that with dd#1.

and just a few minutes ago my 15 year old son said...

sounds like it worked!

Quote:


Mom....I need some "jimmies'

I said...whats a jimmy

ahhhh c'mon mom! You don't remember jimmy caps!










Quote:


What do I do?? buy them I guess, but do I talk to him about it? should I ask..who's the gal??? I mean...he hasnt brought any steady girls home, he has been "kinda" dating this one lil gal and I havent even met her! What size?? small I assume?? how do I know??? omg..does he know how to use it??? haha OMG!

Why is this freaking me out?









perhaps it's freaking you out a little more because he's boy? Or maybe it's because the oldest is _always_ more responsible (at least in our eyes) and we tend to 'grow them up' quicker........

Grab a basket and throw some in mama!


----------



## teachermom (Nov 21, 2001)

if you do just put them in a basket...be sure to replace them if they do not get used w/i the year. condoms get old and are at higher risk of busting.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I know the Planned Parenthoods here gives away condoms. They also sell them REALLY cheap - I can't remember the price, but it was really low. I like the basket idea. I'm storing that one for when my DH (now 6) is bigger. I'll stock that basket with all kinds of "embarassing" usefull info to - haha


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

He might not seem as responsible to you, but at least he is responsible enough to ask for them. That is a major accomplishment in and of itself! At least he will minimize the chance of having to be responsible for a baby this way.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I agree that a trip to PP would be a good idea. They will explain how to use condoms properly and increase their effectiveness with spermicides. If he is going to be sexually active he will need to know where to go to be tested for STD's so it would be a good idea to get him acquainted with the place.

It is great that he feels comfortable coming to you!


----------



## SabrinaJL (Apr 9, 2004)

That's so cool that he actually came to you and asked. Me and DH are raising my little brother (well, not so little anymore, he is now 17). He asks us and we supply them.

When I told my best friend that she was shocked and thought it was weird. But she also told her 13 year old daughter that when she (the daughter) starts having sex, to just say her periods were really bad and she needed to be on the pill. She told her daughter she didn't want to know that she was having sex. I was like "ummm, great way to get your daughter to communicate with you".









I also talk to my brother constantly about STD's, pregnancy and whatnot. I will do the same for DD when the time comes.


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandaBL*
I like the basket idea. I'm storing that one for *when my DH (now 6)* is bigger. I'll stock that basket with all kinds of "embarassing" usefull info to - haha


Hmmm, I would think your DH would be big enough by now.... :LOL

Sorry, couldn't resist that typo!!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I think I would bring him to the store, give him the money, but have him go to the checkout himself. If he's too embarrassed to buy condoms...

That said, I have talked a lot to my older kids about sex, esp my 16 yr old. My 16 yr old knows I think waiting is another excellent option. I am encouraging and explaining why. What does 'wait' actually mean? Um....college? :LOL Although i am not stupid, either.

Thankfully, his girlfriend is grounded for life right now... And I have told my teen there is a reason he doesn't have the arms of a T - Rex. (Go ahead, think about what that might mean...







)

Troll


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

Welcome!

I think it's great you kept your composure, around him.

I went to my Dad about getting birth control pills when I was a little older than your son, my parents freaked and I ended up getting them behind their backs.

I would have rathered it if they had been a bit more open with me, as it was really hard for me to open up and talk to my Dad about it in the first place. Also, I had totally opened the door for them to talk seriously with me about sex and the repercussions of it. They are pretty open people, I think the idea of their daughter having sex freaked them out though.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razzledbrat*
What size?? small I assume?? how do I know???

For the love of Maude please do not buy him small condoms! Just get regular sized ones. :LOL


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
For the love of Maude please do not buy him small condoms! Just get regular sized ones. :LOL

:LOL




























:

Nothing could take the blood out of an erection faster than a boy knowing his own mother thinks he has a small penis.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I have a teenage dd, if it was me I would discuss the different options available in condoms and ask which one he wanted and if he wanted to buy them himself I'd give him the money and drive him. Or I'd buy them for him, after finding out what kind he wanted. That or buy a selection of different ones in the 3 packs.

I'm guessing that you have probably already covered the usual STDs, emotional, pregnancy ect issues associated with sex.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I have never posted on here before but this caught my attention. I dont have teens yet but an excellent memory for being one and work with them when I can.

First great job on the communication thing, I can only hope that I do as well with my sons, akkk! I only have 6 years til ds1 is 15!

Next I agree that you should talk to him a bit when you give them to him. Make sure that he knows how to use them and that they are not 100%. He needs to be careful.

But also remind him that you care about him and the people he cares about. Make sense?Like, let him know that you want him to be able to feel compfortable bringing his girlfriend around. If you can see what kind of girl he is with it might help you feel better about the whole thing.

But most important I think that you should also let him know that even if it isn't intentional someones heart alsways gets involved in the process. it will make him think a little even if it doesn't change his decisions.
He may not want to hear any of it but I would just stop him and say that you arnt trying to give him a hard time, but you are mom and you do care and therefore you are requireing him to simply listen for a minute.

Sounds to me however you choose to handle it you will do just fine. Good luck!

Oh, and I agree about the not buying small condoms thing. I remeber running through the boys lockerroom at that age and not all the boys were boys anymore, kwim?!!!


----------



## MA mommy (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm not understanding why _you_ would need to buy them. Why couldn't him buy them himself? It's not like you need to be 18 to buy them or have a presciption.


----------



## LizD (Feb 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MA mommy*
I'm not understanding why _you_ would need to buy them. Why couldn't him buy them himself? It's not like you need to be 18 to buy them or have a presciption.

A lot of pharmacies won't sell them to young-looking people, and a lot of young people are shy about having to purchase them or, egad, ask for them from a shelf behind the counter. And just because they're too embarrassed to buy them doesn't mean they shouldn't be having sex.

Also, just because he wants to have them doesn't mean sex is happening or even imminent. It could just be moving in that direction.

Yes, good for you for being the kind of mom your boy can talk with about this. If you are going to discuss things further, I would try not to cross the line into private matters, while trying to give him the necessary info. But you probably don't need that kind of advice, having done a great job already.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Could you not give him the money and let him buy them himself.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

There were several places in my hometown that would not sell condoms to teenagers. More than once I had unprotected sex after trying, and failing, to buy condoms. I'm not saying I had unprotected sex BECAUSE of that, I could have just skipped it, but there it is. I did. A pharmacist asked my brother for his phone number once to call his parents to get permission.

You're doing the right thing by being open with him. I'd probably pick them up and then leave them on his dresser or something, let him hide them as he sees fit. Buy the big economy pack or something so you don't have to know how many times he's had sex.


----------



## MamaWindmill (Feb 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amarasmom*
Could you not give him the money and let him buy them himself.

I wonder if it's 75% not wanting to be embarassed by getting them from Kmart, but being smart enough and responsible enough to know he needs them; and 25% maybe sorta wanting to share a big change in his life with mom, in a sorta roundabout way.

I'll tell you, if my kid asks me to buy condoms, even if it's because he's too much of a weenie to get them himself, I will thank God and pat myself on the back.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

Quote:

I'll tell you, if my kid asks me to buy condoms, even if it's because he's too much of a weenie to get them himself, I will thank God and pat myself on the back.
Ditto.


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

Quote:

and 25% maybe sorta wanting to share a big change in his life with mom, in a sorta roundabout way.
I'm betting so as well.

You told him to come to you, so he did.

I wouldn't just leave it at the condom transaction. Boys need just as much guidance in this area as girls do, maybe even more. He may not exactly want to, but he may need to talk about his _feelings_, of all things. That's not really _allowed_, you know, for teen boys to have _feelings_ regarding sex.


----------



## MA mommy (Feb 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
A lot of pharmacies won't sell them to young-looking people, and a lot of young people are shy about having to purchase them or, egad, ask for them from a shelf behind the counter. And just because they're too embarrassed to buy them doesn't mean they shouldn't be having sex.

Well, I don't agree. I can't remember the last time I saw Condoms BEHIND a counter. I've seen them in my supermarket, CVS, etc. Part of being mature enough to be ready is getting over the embarrasment. JMO of course









I also think a teenager needs to know that you can still get an STD using a condom. Herpes, for example. It happened to a friend of mine. The man did not have any obvious signs of an outbreak. They need to know the risks of oral sex also.

Quote:

Boys need just as much guidance in this area as girls do, maybe even more. He may not exactly want to, but he may need to talk about his feelings, of all things. That's not really allowed, you know, for teen boys to have feelings regarding sex.
I agree with this too.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Condomania is a great site with lots of good info.

Here's a link to a sampler they provide: http://www.condomania.com/shopping/p...ord=assortment

I think they have some other samplers. In my experience, trying around for a good fit is important. Otherwise, well, you know. The stuff that goes with a bad fit.









Yay for having him ask! I really hope that when the time comes Ryder will ask, too.

I bought my first box of condoms at 15 at Wal-mart. Wrapped them up in a t-shirt until I got to the checkout, they kinda plopped out when the lady scanned it. She was like, "oh! Nearly didn't see those" and grinned. Not too bad of an experience.

Good luck with the ultra cool momness!


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
For the love of Maude please do not buy him small condoms! Just get regular sized ones. :LOL

I concur. Fifteen-year-old boys' penises tend to be "adult-sized" already. (Stop looking at me like that, it's not like I have *recent* experience with 15-yo boys' penises...but back when I WAS 15, I may have seen a few.







: )


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I didn't realize some communties only have pharmacies. In MA, condoms are in every grocery store (although never saw them at Whole Foods lol) and every corner store like 7/11. The gas stations with little conviencs stores all sell them as well. They aren't hard to find here. Even the newspaper store at the mall has condoms right near the gum.

I would like to see a child who was having sex go to the checkout counter for his/her own condoms. But i would def make sure they were bought.

You might be too embarassed to buy condoms and still be able to have sex, though. I agree with that. Yet, I'm not sure why asking a teen to share some responsibility for birth control beyond 'Mom, get me some condoms" isn't ok. I hope when the time comes (30 yrs down the road. :LOL ) my teen won't feel so uncomfortable with his sexuality that he needs me alone to buy his birth control.


----------



## mmmummy (Mar 12, 2005)

why does this post seem very..trollish to me?


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

If anyone was looking for a comprehensive sex ed course for all kids, no matter their sexuality etc, you might want to check out OWL, Our Whole Lives by The Unitarian Universalist Association. My ds took part in this with his youth group. While dh & I constantly talk and are extremely open with our kids about sexuality, my oldest took part in this program and it was awesome. It was actually called About Your Sexuality when he took it. OWL is the new program, which I rea through--I thought it looked great. They do the banana thing in the class. But it 's so much more.

Thought I'd throw it out in case anyone is thinking about a course that is better than what is taught in schools.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, I have to say that for a first time poster, it was a good post. :LOL I saw that it was a first post and did wonder, but maybe she's just excited that her kid is going to have sex. Or maybe it's a 15 yr old wishing his mother would buy him some condoms.

Maybe the OP will come back and tell us how it went. And forgive any of us who thought 'trolliish'.









I do think it's a good topic, however. Kids need us to be on their side and lucky is the teen who can talk to his/her parent about sex.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaWindmill*
I wonder if it's 75% not wanting to be embarassed by getting them from Kmart, but being smart enough and responsible enough to know he needs them; and 25% maybe sorta *wanting to share a big change in his life with mom*, in a sorta roundabout way.

When I told DP about this thread that was his immediate reaction--- He wants to talk to his mom about it. Period. I made a lot of arguements, but he was 100% adament--- he wants to talk about it (maybe not a *bad* talk, but just share/get input).


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I hope (and i think he will) my son will clue me in when big changes come his way.

I think this OP was posting in response to an older thread in the teen forum about buying condoms for kids. i can't think of the name of the thread...but it's what I thought the OP was referring to. I could be wrong.

I'll go look around.

ETA- Yeah- the thread is "Sexually Active Teens". Lots of talk in there about buying condoms for teens.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
You might be too embarassed to buy condoms and still be able to have sex, though. I agree with that.

Definitely...when I think of the number of adult males I know (some even with kids) who can't bear to pick up tampons at the grocery store...
People have all kinds of hangups, and teens are particularly sensitive in that area.


----------



## Aiti (Dec 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
And just because they're too embarrassed to buy them doesn't mean they shouldn't be having sex.

I've been married for 10 years, I'm very responsible, I'm college educated, I am in my 30's, and I am reasonably comfortable with my sexuality, and I am STILL a little bit embarrassed about buying condoms.

Come to think about it, I'm *most* embarrassed about buying condoms when they are in my shopping cart next to the baby food, diaper wipes, and diapers and there are also two toddlers sitting in the cart. I feel like I should tell the cashier, "Yes, I really do know how to use the condoms I am buying." :LOL


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Arms the size of a T-Rex?







What am I missing?







:


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starr*
Arms the size of a T-Rex?







What am I missing?







:

I didn't get it either.... I had to ask dh







: He clued me in. There was no question to him..... but _that's_ just the way guys think, I guess. :LOL

Have I posted anything here yet? I can't remember. But I do want to say that I hope my kids will be so open with me - and I think they will. Anything else I could say has already been said. But yeah, I'm embarassed to buy condoms too, espially being 'young looking' and having kids.







But that doesn't mean I shouldn't be having sex!!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

LOl Well, i also wrote that in a gramatically incorrect way, so it seemed that I was saying a there is a reason a person might not have arms the size of a T- rex body. Fast typing will be my down fall, i swear.

So what i really meant was -- there is a reason you don't have the arms of a T Rex. I can do a funny visual of a T -rex by moving my arms in the air way up near my chin next time you're in town.

There. Clear as mud.

I have a bunch of these. My kids' least fav for me to say when I am trying to pull rank is, 'If you didn't need parents, you would have been born a sea turtle". (Yk, how the mommy turtles just lay eggs and go back out to sea.

Footage of baby turtles racing deperately to the surf only to get eaten by brids is soooo sad.


----------



## mommyofshmoo (Oct 25, 2004)

I aggree with pp's that your son just wants to talk to you about sex.

I also wanted to throw out there that boys should not only know how to put on a condom, but also "practice" with them a few times before the main event.

Lots of boys loose their erections (hard to beleive I know) when they put on a condom to have sex. This can lead to not bothering to use one. Practicing (masturbating) with a condom on can help a boy get ready for the new sensations.

Sorry for the graphic post- but I know this is an issue. You don't want your kid deciding in the heat of the moment that it's just not worth it. (Perhaps more out of embarrassment than anything else.)


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

when i was first sexually active my then fourteen year old boyfriend had no problem talking to his mom about sex or buying his own condoms. my 31 year old husband? will *not* do it. went without sex for two months rather than buy condoms.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

haven't read all the responses, but I would get them for him but encourage him to be the one who walks into the store to buy them. I don't know why this makes a difference in my mind, but it's what I plan to with my DS if he ever asks.

I think I would be different with my daughters, and would actually buy them for them, no questions asked.

of course we all want our kids to wait... but they won't necessarily. I want mine to wait for STD safety issues and emotional issues... but of course it is not my choice. I


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofshmoo*
I aggree with pp's that your son just wants to talk to you about sex.

I also wanted to throw out there that boys should not only know how to put on a condom, but also "practice" with them a few times before the main event.

Lots of boys loose their erections (hard to beleive I know) when they put on a condom to have sex. This can lead to not bothering to use one. Practicing (masturbating) with a condom on can help a boy get ready for the new sensations.

Sorry for the graphic post- but I know this is an issue. You don't want your kid deciding in the heat of the moment that it's just not worth it. (Perhaps more out of embarrassment than anything else.)


Great post! Never thought of that before!

I also wanted to comment that I will buy condoms rather than make my ds do it. Dd too! Just my .02, but if they were comfortable purchasing them in the first place, they would. I would also rather not take a chance on ds simply not using them. This probably isn't even relevant, but would you make your son buy a cup or jock strap? Does he have to buy his own deodorant? I realize that these things are sorta out of step with condoms, but my point is the embarassment issue....

JMHO


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

First of all, I want to pat you on teh back that your son trusts you enough and feels comfortable enough with you to be so honest and open.

Second, I want to pat your son on the back for being smart and wanting to practice safe sex.

While the idea of a 15 year old, especially when it is your own... having sex makes you want to squirm and/or cry... the reality is the vast majority of kids are going to have sex when they choose to have sex, be it at 15 or 25.


----------



## FrizZ (Sep 9, 2005)

Take him with you to the store to buy the condoms, discuss the differences between the different types/sizes with him, and let him pick them out. Ignore the looks you get from the other folks in the sotre.


----------



## Curious Me (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmmummy*
why does this post seem very..trollish to me?









What does "trollish" mean?


----------



## Coffee Mom (Dec 21, 2004)

Noticing that the OP, joined in April, has made only two posts, both on this subject and has disappeared. Good topic but I agree trollish.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coffee Mom*
Noticing that the OP, joined in April, has made only two posts, both on this subject and has disappeared. Good topic but I agree trollish.


I don't think she's being trollish. Maybe she doesn't have anything else to say. There are a lot of times I read through forums and don't post anything. There's so much in MDC already that almost everything is redundant.
















~Nay


----------



## mommaToad (Sep 13, 2005)

I have three sons and have imagined that in a few years (probably less) I will have a candy dish full of condoms sitting on the buffet. I suppose the basket under their sink is a little more discrete.

I recently went to learn about how to use them........I was amazed at how clueless I was. Did you know there is a certain way to open them.......so as not to rip/tear them; and that they shouldn't touch them to get them off........recommendation is to pee them off, or have the female take it off as it is her fluids! I swear this was a HUGE eye opener for me.

Anyway, my point is that we should not assume they know how to use them PROPERLY or that even we are the ones to teach them. The first thing I am planning on doing when they ask for condoms is to take them to the person who taught me.

p.s. can anyone give me a clue as to where I can find a list of abbreviations that might help me read these forums. THANKS ! ~ Cathy


----------



## Curious Me (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin*
I don't think she's being trollish. Maybe she doesn't have anything else to say. There are a lot of times I read through forums and don't post anything. There's so much in MDC already that almost everything is redundant.
















~Nay

So, a troll is somebody who posts only once or twice and disappears?

Truth be told FOR ME -- I don't think the OP was a mother/parent. I think razzledbrat is a teen. Course, I have a suspicious/investigative mind, but after reading the whole thread (as well as the update), that's what I think.


----------



## DragonflyBlue (Oct 21, 2003)

Just wanted to share a bit of info in regards to PP.

When I was undergoing IVF, I had to have a lot of vaginal ultrasounds. I made a joke to my RE about IVF being so expensive because they use so many Trojan condoms. Why not use cheaper ones and save us all some bucks.

He chuckled and said they used to buy them in bulk from PP but they had troubles with the condoms breaking.

That scared the heck out of me. It also might explain my first pregnancy at 16. Condoms, from PP. It broke.

I'm not trying to bash PP as they are a great group. I went back there to get on the pill. But I would be leary of telling kids to get condoms there.

I just took my son to the store after we had talked. I let him pick the ones he wanted and off we went to pay.

He repaid the kindness by going to buy my HPT later on down the road. LOL

Janis


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaToad*
I have three sons and have imagined that in a few years (probably less) I will have a candy dish full of condoms sitting on the buffet. I suppose the basket under their sink is a little more discrete.

I recently went to learn about how to use them........I was amazed at how clueless I was. Did you know there is a certain way to open them.......so as not to rip/tear them; and that they shouldn't touch them to get them off........recommendation is to pee them off, or have the female take it off as it is her fluids! I swear this was a HUGE eye opener for me.

Anyway, my point is that we should not assume they know how to use them PROPERLY or that even we are the ones to teach them. The first thing I am planning on doing when they ask for condoms is to take them to the person who taught me.

p.s. can anyone give me a clue as to where I can find a list of abbreviations that might help me read these forums. THANKS ! ~ Cathy


Pee them off? where? you aren't supposed to flush them down the toilet, ESP if you have a septic system. Yikes, why not just wash your hands after?


----------



## lillaurensmomma (Jul 5, 2003)

I grew up in a small town in the midwest (ie everyone went to church or at least said they did :LOL ) and you couldn't sneeze on one side of town without everyone on the other side of town knowing about it the next day. I can totally understand why some teens wouldn't want to be the ones to buy the condoms. Even if his/her parents were cool with them buying them, one tends to gain a reputation quickly (um, ask me how I know that one...I wasn 't embarrassed to buy condoms and actually bought them for a lot of my friends). It wasn 't even the highschool kids who had issues with it...it was their parents who were convinced I was going straight to hell. I hope my girls feel comfortable coming to me with such issues when they're ready. I will talk to them about waiting, but I realize I can't make those decisions for them, so I'd rather they be safe and protected if they make that choice.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Curious Me*
So, a troll is somebody who posts only once or twice and disappears?

Truth be told FOR ME -- I don't think the OP was a mother/parent. I think razzledbrat is a teen. Course, I have a suspicious/investigative mind, but after reading the whole thread (as well as the update), that's what I think.

No, from what I understand a troll is someone who posts something just to get a rise out of people. For example if I went to the Gentle Discipline boards and made up a story about how people in Canada are required to beat their children with rakes 2ce a month or go to jail. Or something similarly stupid.

~Nay


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I don't have a teen yet, but I do have two boys (oldest is almost 6) so I've read this entire thread with interest and also fear,lol. I've still got time, but dh & I should probably talk about how we'll approach this time with our boys and how we'll handle it. You seasoned Mamas are defintiely giving me some good ideas (and making me think about it). So thanks for that. And I'll keep coming here every now and then. Help preparing for a teenager,lol.


----------



## FrizZ (Sep 9, 2005)

Any condom is better than no condom, and yes, condoms break. it is a fact of life. However, it does not really matter where you get them. They are all tested and made well. They have to be. Be on the safe side and don't get any condom "thin for enhanced sensation" because they are bound to be more apt to break.

On the other hand, I have a friend who is a professional theatrical makeup artist, and one of the most popular tools of the trade is a condom. Just fill it with a little of the "fake blood mix", and put it under a shirt. When the blast cap goes off, the shirt busts, and the condom breaks all over. They use condoms over any other aparatus BECAUSE they break so easily.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razzledbrat*
What size?? small I assume?? how do I know???


:LOL ummm.....i really hope they dont actually say 'small' on the package...and if they do, i REALLY hope you dont actually hand him those. he would never recover emotionally....i mean, isnt your mom the one person who thinks your the best, greatest, etc









even if its a troll, its still good advice


----------



## Koloe (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommaToad*
I recently went to learn about how to use them........I was amazed at how clueless I was. Did you know there is a certain way to open them.......so as not to rip/tear them; and that they shouldn't touch them to get them off........recommendation is to pee them off, or have the female take it off as it is her fluids! I swear this was a HUGE eye opener for me.
~ Cathy

OK - this is a bit bizzare to me. From what I remember about using condoms, it was both people's fluid on them (2 sides you know) and if the woman takes it off and touches her self, then she could get pregnant (in theory). And isn't the "correct" way to use them to remove them ASAP and wash your hands? Thus solving most "fluid" associated problems????

Though PP suggestions about practicing puting them on some thing ahead of time is a very good idea.


----------



## ernie (Jun 2, 2005)

Good for you that your son feels comfortable asking you to by condoms!!!You can still get some STDs even if you use a condom. (herpes, genital warts, and etc). I would encouage him to be in a committed relationship before having sex, and postponing sex until he is at least 16 or 17 years old. Because a 16 or 17 year old makes better decisions than a 15 year old.


----------



## oksya (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't have children yet but I like that you have an open communication with your children.








That's so great that he came and asked you. I've never saw that!!! Cool boy


----------



## Sarabrooke (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, I am 14. I am really mature for my age, so I will tell you what I think. I think that it is better to give your son the condoms, becuase if you dont, then he could get this girl pregnant. Maybe he isnt even thinking about having sex, but knows that it might come up in the near future, and he wants to be prepared. I know if I was a mother, I would get my child condoms just so he doesnt go and do it anyway, and make a bigger mistake. I hope that helps, and I hope I sound mature. lol.
Sara


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I have teenage sons....they have asked for condoms. The first time I bought them. After that, it was their job to go into the store and buy them. Meaning: I drove them to the store, went in with them, gave them the money, they picked them out and THEY alone paid for them.

We talk about everything...so there are no secrets within our home....and yes, they did have questions....thanks goodness they felt comfortable enough to ask....


----------



## imgreen (Jul 15, 2005)

I really found Sarah's reply helpful- the mature 14 y.o.! Thanks, Sarah! (or is it without the "h"?) I would love to hear from boys as well.

My 14 y.o. son is too embarassed to talk to me, though I told him, despite his protests, that when he needs condoms, I will get them for him. He isn't quite there yet, he is shy and says "you don't talk to your parents about this stuff!"

He has a friend who is a bit older than he, who is sexually active and has a girlfriend. He freely gives his friend advice, and even told me about some of it. He sounded pretty sensitive and thoughtful, and I am hoping it is a sign that he is loosening up about talking to me.

I want my son to have full & correct info about sexuality. We are homeschooling, so I wonder if any of you have good suggestions for books, etc. that aren't corny. He would never go to PP at this point.

Maybe if I go there, I can pick up some good stuff. I once tried to show him something at the local library, and he said eeuuw! Maybe he is more ready now.

Marcy


----------



## rryman (Sep 19, 2005)

Well mama, I have a 15 yr old dd and I have not had that question yet from her







: and I pray it wont be here for a while. Oh, by the way dd is sitting next to me watching me type this, and OUR advice is get the condoms of course. Better to be safe than sorry. As far as the size needed maybe his dad could ask him that wonderful question. Or if dad is not around, well mama its all about you! Just make sure you talk to him about how important this situation is. My oh my, I wish you luck and I wish I could offer more advice. Do they have condoms that have different sizes in 1 box like a variety thing?


----------

